
Surviving Burnout – Learning to Identify Burnout - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/07/09/identify-burnout-signs/#.XwdMETkB25c.hackernews
======
Traster
I think this is a really important topic with people working from home now-
and really worth periodically reminding people of. No longer are there the
social barriers to staying at work until midnight and then getting up at 6am.

I would not say I suffer from burnout, but I would say that I sometimes work
too hard. The difference is that I'm not sleep-walking into an unhealthy
situation, I'm making a pro-active decision to sacrifice some parts of my
personal life for career progression(well, not really career progression, but
doing a good job and getting rewarded for it). Sometimes the difference is
being concious of what you're doing, and setting boundaries in terms of how
long you commit and how much you work. I'll admit, it may be easier for me to
do that than others, it's often difficult to take a step back and really
realise whether what you're doing is life or death.

